# any chicken coop plans



## meme (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I am going to build a fairly large chicken coop for my chickens. Does anyone have some plans for building one, I all ready have one coop, but I am going to let my ducks, and geese have that.  



                                                Thanks,


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 12, 2010)

You should check out BYH's sister site  www.backyardchickens.com
You can find lots of plans, suggestions & all kinds of info!


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been on Backyard Chickens for a couple of years and there is alot on coop plans there.  Good luck!


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree there are some great coop designs on BYC.

My only advise (I lost 10 chickens to a mink by not doing this) is to make sure that you have a good solid floor...concrete or if using wood then get some hardware cloth over it.

My new coop has a wood floor - then hardware cloth over that - then linoleum over that for easy cleaning.

Good luck!


----------



## Antonio75 (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am raising chickens for a long time and I like to build the coops all by myself. It's fun and easy and in my opinion anyone can do it.

The first thing I do is to look for a good place where to put the coop and then I go and buy the constructing materials.

If this is your first time you will also have to buy the tools but don't worry this is not too expensive. If you have imagination or you know how to build a chicken coop it's fine but I personally like to use detailed plans when building the coop.

Here are the plans for chicken coop  I have been using for a long time and had great results.

Success in building your own chicken coop!


----------

